
Top 12 Things That Destroy Developer Productivity - PretzelFisch
https://hackernoon.com/top-12-things-that-destroy-developer-productivity-2ddf0abc190
======
ishitatsuyuki
From guidelines: If the original title begins with a number or number
gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10
Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when
the number is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

------
dagw
Reading Top 12 lists when you should be working.

------
ahazred8ta
But it's actually a pretty useful list.

